# J-ant Mod



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I have always wanted to dip a slingshot into liquid rubber, and when I discovered while reading a thread here:

A) it comes in a spray (plastidip)







that wooden slingshots tend to wear on tubes a bit.....

I jumped to it and sprayed my Jant from Wingshooter. it feels GREAT in the hand and seems like it will do it's job.

LGD

Excuse the shaky pic


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Let us know how that holds up. I tried it once but I don't think I cleaned the slingshot good enough.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wingshooter said:


> Let us know how that holds up. I tried it once but I don't think I cleaned the slingshot good enough.


I had thoughts that it might not hold well around the areas for the tube, so I scuffed it up a bit ( this particular shooter was uncoated)

I also sprayed a thinner coat on the fork tips than the handle. It seems like it will hold well, but after a few tests with a sample piece of wood, I believe once you get a nick the pealing process will condense


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It did not work out for me either(Peeled off on the handle. Held up were the bands touch)Let us know how it holds up.I gave up on it.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I have used this on 3 SS's that I have made and have shot close to 1000+ rounds with each and has held up great


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I`ve recently used the Plasti Dip spray on a few plastic cutting board slingshots I made...The solvent in the PD seems to grab and hold very well into the plastic material...Initially you should start with very thin coats allowing time to drry for each coat...I would avoid excessive heavy build up...The surface should be prepared and thoroughly cleaned ( with solvent )


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, first attempt was a fail!









Second attempt was a success , and it looks to be holding out pretty well so far.

My trick to stick









( I can only express my experience with wood)

1) scuff lightly with 1xx grit 
2) clean
3) spray light coat of quick dry enamel clear coat 
4) wait ~ 5 min for a wet tacky surface
5) spray plastidip
6) wait ~ 15min
7) spray another thin coat of enamel clear coat
8) wait ~ 5 min
9) spray two more coats of plastidip. Waiting 20-30 min between coats
10) best to wait 11 hours for it to cure, but you can judge the finish based off patience









Final result: solid " cushy" feel

LGD


----------

